# Reminder: why it's essential to give fresh water



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

I just wanted to post this as a reason that you should ALWAYS give your hedgie fresh water, and should check it in the morning after your little guy/gal has been up for the night. It's VERY important to have fresh water, and I don't think it can be emphasized enough.

I woke up as I normally do and left my room to get ready for the day. When I came back in, I noticed a really funky smell. I'm thinking "Quentin, what did I FEED you? GAH. Never again!" but then I realized I hadn't given him any treats or anything different that night. Just kibble and mealies. So I go over to the cage for a closer inspection....and find that he's put 2-3 pieces of kibble in the water bowl. The water had turned all oily (you could see the oil in it) and was definitely what was emitting that foul odor. I'd recently added a new kind of kibble to the mix (Solid Gold Katz-n-flocken) and I'm guessing it's naturally more oily than other kibble due to the different meats in it because I've never had that problem before when he's gotten kibble in the water. Point is, though, that had I not checked the water he would've had to drink from that foul mess all day if he got up and got thirsty--not to mention he would've had to smell it all day! That was gross for me to smell, let alone him with his sensitive nose.

Checking on your hedgie in the morning after playtime is important, and this is just one reason why. I thought it would be a good reminder for why it's important to check food and water and always make sure it's fresh. I hope no one else ever has to smell that! But if you do, make sure your hedgie doesn't have to drink it!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

This is very true, even moreso to owners with hedgies that like to poop in their bowls. :?


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

I've noticed Sylvie has started doing that too (food in the water dish). There's also a couple times that I've woken up to find her blankets in the dish. Not only did the water need to refilled but I had to change all the fabric in her crate so she wasn't sleeping in damp cloth.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It's not the Solid Gold making your water oily. I use Solid gold and have numerous on dampened kibble and the water does not go oily, nor does it when the others put kibble in their water. Kibble in water does stink though, regardless of what kind of kibble. 

If you have obvious oil in the water, I'd find out from what food and take it back. That is not normal.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Another good reason to wipe out the bowl and add fresh water is for those hedgies (you know who you are Miss Hufflepuff) who stand in their water dish with poopy feet.


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

smhufflepuff said:


> Another good reason to wipe out the bowl and add fresh water is for those hedgies (you know who you are Miss Hufflepuff) who stand in their water dish with poopy feet.


I know a few others who do that. I won't mention their names but I think they know who they are.


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

I put each kibble in different containers to see which one did it, and none of them produced the same effect as before so I'm not sure what exactly happened there. The only new food added at the time was Solid Gold so I was assuming that was it, but apparently it's not. I'm not sure what happened that first time...


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

ewww! i know that smell! my first hedgehog daisy, when i switched her to a water bowl she got mad and put ALL her food in the bowl :lol: and boy did it smell in the mornings. i was like "omg! what is that?!?! i was looking everywhere.. then i look at her bowl.. i thought i was gunna hurl :shock: :lol:



smhufflepuff said:


> Another good reason to wipe out the bowl and add fresh water is for those hedgies (you know who you are Miss Hufflepuff) who stand in their water dish with poopy feet.


haha i know a sertain "hedgie" that likes to do the samething :roll: lol


----------

